# [SOLVED] Nie działa dźwięk pod gnome

## fajfajf

Dźwięk działał na XFCE. Jednak cały czas coś robię i możliwe, że coś wyłączyłem i nawet nie wiem co.

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (Internal gfx)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 7914

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 1)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 PCI to PCI Bridge (PCI Express Port 2)

00:12.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 Non-Raid-5 SATA

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI0)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI1)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI2)

00:13.3 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI3)

00:13.4 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB (OHCI4)

00:13.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 USB Controller (EHCI)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 14)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB600 PCI to LPC Bridge

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

05:06.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

05:06.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

05:06.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

05:06.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

05:06.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

```

```
lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

ath9k                 241844  0 

mac80211              160072  1 ath9k

ath                    10072  1 ath9k

cfg80211              100592  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath

```

Jak klikam w menu regulacja głośności to wyskakuje: Nie odnaleziono wtyczek GStreamer i/lub urządzeń kontroli głośności.

I jeszcze dmesg 

```
PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000b7c0d000 - 00000000b7cb8000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000b7ced000 - 00000000b7cee000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000b7d2e000 - 00000000b7d31000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000b7dbb000 - 00000000b7dbf000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000b7e85000 - 00000000b7ebf000

PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000b7eef000 - 00000000b7eff000

Allocating PCI resources starting at b7f00000 (gap: b7f00000:3c100000)

NR_CPUS:5 nr_cpumask_bits:5 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

PERCPU: Embedded 24 pages at ffff8800017e0000, static data 68000 bytes

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 742655

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Initializing CPU#0

Checking aperture...

No AGP bridge found

Node 0: aperture @ 3ef0000000 size 32 MB

Aperture beyond 4GB. Ignoring.

Memory: 2953912k/3013632k available (4631k kernel code, 1400k absent, 57688k reserved, 2556k data, 384k init)

NR_IRQS:416

Fast TSC calibration using PIT

Detected 2194.301 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

hpet clockevent registered

HPET: 4 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4388.60 BogoMIPS (lpj=21943010)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

tseg: 00b7f00000

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

using C1E aware idle routine

ACPI: Core revision 20090521

Setting APIC routing to flat

..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

CPU0: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-64 stepping 02

Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4388.87 BogoMIPS (lpj=21944354)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

System has AMD C1E enabled

CPU1: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-64 stepping 02

Brought up 2 CPUs

Total of 2 processors activated (8777.47 BogoMIPS).

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 0-1 level MC

  groups: 0 1

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 0-1 level MC

  groups: 1 0

Switch to broadcast mode on CPU1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

Switch to broadcast mode on CPU0

TOM: 00000000c0000000 aka 3072M

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x7, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: Power Resource [PFA1] (off)

ACPI: No dock devices found.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:04.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:05.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:06.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 10 io port: [0x7038-0x703f]

pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 14 io port: [0x704c-0x704f]

pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 18 io port: [0x7030-0x7037]

pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 1c io port: [0x7048-0x704b]

pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 20 io port: [0x7010-0x701f]

pci 0000:00:12.0: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xce509000-0xce5093ff]

pci 0000:00:12.0: set SATA to AHCI mode

pci 0000:00:13.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xce508000-0xce508fff]

pci 0000:00:13.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xce507000-0xce507fff]

pci 0000:00:13.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xce506000-0xce506fff]

pci 0000:00:13.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xce505000-0xce505fff]

pci 0000:00:13.4: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xce504000-0xce504fff]

pci 0000:00:13.5: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xce509400-0xce5094ff]

pci 0000:00:13.5: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:13.5: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

pci 0000:00:13.5: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 10 io port: [0xb00-0xb0f]

pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]

pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]

pci 0000:00:14.1: reg 20 io port: [0x7000-0x700f]

pci 0000:00:14.2: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xce500000-0xce503fff]

pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xc0000000-0xc7ffffff]

pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0xce400000-0xce40ffff]

pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 20 io port: [0x6000-0x60ff]

pci 0000:01:05.0: reg 24 32bit mmio: [0xce300000-0xce3fffff]

pci 0000:01:05.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge io port: [0x6000-0x6fff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xce300000-0xce4fffff]

pci 0000:00:01.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xc0000000-0xc7ffffff]

pci 0000:00:04.0: bridge io port: [0x5000-0x5fff]

pci 0000:00:04.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xcd300000-0xce2fffff]

pci 0000:00:04.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xc8000000-0xc8ffffff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10 io port: [0x3000-0x30ff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 18 64bit mmio: [0xc9010000-0xc9010fff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 20 64bit mmio: [0xc9000000-0xc900ffff]

pci 0000:03:00.0: unsupported PM cap regs version (7)

pci 0000:00:05.0: bridge io port: [0x3000-0x4fff]

pci 0000:00:05.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xcc300000-0xcd2fffff]

pci 0000:00:05.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xc9000000-0xca0fffff]

pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xcb200000-0xcb20ffff]

pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1

pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D3hot

pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:04:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:00:06.0: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]

pci 0000:00:06.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xcb200000-0xcc2fffff]

pci 0000:00:06.0: bridge 64bit mmio pref: [0xca100000-0xcb0fffff]

pci 0000:05:06.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xcb100000-0xcb1007ff]

pci 0000:05:06.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:05:06.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:05:06.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:05:06.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xcb100b00-0xcb100bff]

pci 0000:05:06.1: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:05:06.1: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:05:06.1: PME# disabled

pci 0000:05:06.2: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xcb100a00-0xcb100aff]

pci 0000:05:06.2: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:05:06.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:05:06.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:05:06.3: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xcb100900-0xcb1009ff]

pci 0000:05:06.3: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:05:06.3: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:05:06.3: PME# disabled

pci 0000:05:06.4: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xcb100800-0xcb1008ff]

pci 0000:05:06.4: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:05:06.4: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:05:06.4: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:14.4: transparent bridge

pci 0000:00:14.4: bridge io port: [0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:14.4: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xcb100000-0xcb1fffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB4_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB5_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB6_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:07: ioport range 0x400-0x4cf has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x77a-0x77a has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xc00-0xc01 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xc14-0xc14 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xc50-0xc52 has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xc6c-0xc6c has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xc6f-0xc6f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xcd0-0xcdb has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xb10-0xb1f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0xcdc-0xcdf has been reserved

system 00:07: iomem range 0xff800100-0xff80017f has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xec000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0x100000-0xbfffffff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff has been reserved

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0x6000-0x6fff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xce300000-0xce4fffff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000c0000000-0x000000c7ffffff

pci 0000:00:04.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:08

pci 0000:00:04.0:   IO window: 0x5000-0x5fff

pci 0000:00:04.0:   MEM window: 0xcd300000-0xce2fffff

pci 0000:00:04.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000c8000000-0x000000c8ffffff

pci 0000:00:05.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:05.0:   IO window: 0x3000-0x4fff

pci 0000:00:05.0:   MEM window: 0xcc300000-0xcd2fffff

pci 0000:00:05.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000c9000000-0x000000ca0fffff

pci 0000:00:06.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:06.0:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff

pci 0000:00:06.0:   MEM window: 0xcb200000-0xcc2fffff

pci 0000:00:06.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000ca100000-0x000000cb0fffff

pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

pci 0000:00:14.4:   IO window: 0x1000-0x1fff

pci 0000:00:14.4:   MEM window: 0xcb100000-0xcb1fffff

pci 0000:00:14.4:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0x6000-0x6fff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xce300000-0xce4fffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 pref mem [0xc0000000-0xc7ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 0 io:  [0x5000-0x5fff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 1 mem: [0xcd300000-0xce2fffff]

pci_bus 0000:08: resource 2 pref mem [0xc8000000-0xc8ffffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 io:  [0x3000-0x4fff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 mem: [0xcc300000-0xcd2fffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 pref mem [0xc9000000-0xca0fffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 io:  [0x2000-0x2fff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 mem: [0xcb200000-0xcc2fffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 pref mem [0xca100000-0xcb0fffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 io:  [0x1000-0x1fff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 mem: [0xcb100000-0xcb1fffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Simple Boot Flag at 0x44 set to 0x1

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

fuse init (API version 7.12)

msgmni has been set to 5770

alg: No test for cipher_null (cipher_null-generic)

alg: No test for ecb(cipher_null) (ecb-cipher_null)

alg: No test for digest_null (digest_null-generic)

alg: No test for compress_null (compress_null-generic)

alg: No test for fcrypt (fcrypt-generic)

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

pci 0000:00:13.5: EHCI: BIOS handoff failed (BIOS bug?) 01010001

pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:04.0: irq 24 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:04.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:05.0: irq 25 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:06.0: irq 26 for MSI/MSI-X

pcieport-driver 0000:00:06.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

smapi::smapi_init, ERROR invalid usSmapiID

mwave: tp3780i::tp3780I_InitializeBoardData: Error: SMAPI is not available on this machine

mwave: mwavedd::mwave_init: Error: Failed to initialize board data

mwave: mwavedd::mwave_init: Error: Failed to initialize

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

ipmi message handler version 39.2

ipmi device interface

IPMI System Interface driver.

ipmi_si: Unable to find any System Interface(s)

IPMI Watchdog: driver initialized

Copyright (C) 2004 MontaVista Software - IPMI Powerdown via sys_reboot.

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP0] (on-line)

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: processor limited to max C-state 1

processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

processor LNXCPU:01: registered as cooling_device2

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THZN] (49 C)

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

atiixp 0000:00:14.1: IDE controller (0x1002:0x438c rev 0x00)

ATIIXP_IDE 0000:00:14.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

atiixp 0000:00:14.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x7000-0x7007

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T40F, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide-gd driver 1.18

ide-cd driver 5.00

ide-cd: hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

ahci 0000:00:12.0: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ahci 0000:00:12.0: controller can't do 64bit DMA, forcing 32bit

ahci 0000:00:12.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:12.0: flags: ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xce509000 port 0xce509100 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xce509000 port 0xce509180 irq 22

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xce509000 port 0xce509200 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xce509000 port 0xce509280 irq 22

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

r8169 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

r8169 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

r8169 0000:03:00.0: irq 27 for MSI/MSI-X

eth0: RTL8102e at 0xffffc900000c8000, 00:1e:33:3d:4d:79, XID 34a00000 IRQ 27

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: power state changed by ACPI to D0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: applying AMD SB600/SB700 USB freeze workaround

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: irq 19, io mem 0xce509400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.5

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 16, io mem 0xce508000

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 ohci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.0

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 17, io mem 0xce507000

usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 ohci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.1

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 18, io mem 0xce506000

usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb4: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 ohci_hcd

usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.2

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: irq 17, io mem 0xce505000

usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb5: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 ohci_hcd

usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.3

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: irq 18, io mem 0xce504000

usb usb6: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb6: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb6: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb6: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 ohci_hcd

usb usb6: SerialNumber: 0000:00:13.4

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbtmc

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-alauda

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-cypress

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-datafab

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-freecom

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-isd200

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-jumpshot

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-karma

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-onetouch

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr09

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-sddr55

usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-usbat

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-8: FUJITSU MHY2250BH, 0040020B, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHY2250B 0040 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte logical blocks: (250 GB/232 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda:

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

 sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

usb 1-8: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b008

usb 1-8: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-8: Product: Chicony USB 2.0 Camera

usb 1-8: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.

usb 1-8: SerialNumber: SN0001

usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbtest

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

usbcore: registered new interface driver stkwebcam

uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Chicony USB 2.0 Camera (04f2:b008)

input: Chicony USB 2.0 Camera as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.5/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/input/input3

usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

cpuidle: using governor ladder

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.

HDA Intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC268, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

No device for DAI AD73311

No device for DAI AK4535

Cirrus Logic CS4270 ALSA SoC Codec Driver

No device for DAI PCM3008 HiFi

No device for DAI SSM2602

No device for DAI tlv320aic23

No device for DAI tlv320aic3x

No device for DAI UDA134X

No device for DAI UDA1380

No device for DAI UDA1380

No device for DAI UDA1380

No device for DAI WM8510 HiFi

No device for DAI WM8728

No device for DAI WM8750

No device for DAI WM8971

No device for DAI WM8990 ADC/DAC Primary

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA ATI SB at 0xce500000 irq 16

TCP cubic registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-64 processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0x12

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x13

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x14

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x15

powernow-k8:    4 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x1e

usb 3-1: New USB device found, idVendor=04f3, idProduct=02f0

usb 3-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 3-1: Product: 4-D G Laser Mouse

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: 4-D G Laser Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.1/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/input/input5

generic-usb 0003:04F3:02F0.0001: input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [4-D G Laser Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.1-1/input0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 7.0, id: 0x1e0b1, caps: 0xd04711/0xa00000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: sda6: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2796106

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2812281

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2812282

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4030513

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4030512

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4030510

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4030509

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4030508

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4030507

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4030481

EXT3-fs: sda6: 10 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:6.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 384k freed

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 6416k

udev: starting version 149

cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

ath9k 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ath9k 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x6a

ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

ath: Regpair used: 0x6a

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'

Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::radio

Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::assoc

Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::tx

Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::rx

phy0: Atheros AR5418 MAC/BB Rev:2 AR5133 RF Rev:81: mem=0xffffc900000a0000, irq=18

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

Adding 995988k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:995988k 

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:24:01:56:57:7b

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:24:01:56:57:7b

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:24:01:56:57:7b (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=4)

wlan0: associated

pci 0000:01:05.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.

CPU1 attaching NULL sched-domain.

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 0-1 level MC

  groups: 0 1

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 0-1 level MC

  groups: 1 0

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -125376265 ns)

CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.

CPU1 attaching NULL sched-domain.

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 0-1 level MC

  groups: 0 1

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 0-1 level MC

  groups: 1 0

```

Last edited by fajfajf on Fri Mar 26, 2010 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Instalowałeś pakiet gnome czy gnome-light? Uzywasz alsy czy pulseaudio?

----------

## fajfajf

Instalowałem gnome, ale możliwe, że coś powaliłem (jestem zielony). Na drugie pytanie nie potrafię odpowiedzieć...  :Smile: 

Edit

Przez terminal włączyłem gnome-volume-control i tam mogę włączać dźwięki. Jednak nie działają one na YT i w Totemie (Filmy). Może nie mam obsługi Mp3?

Edit2  :Very Happy: 

Uruchomiłem Totem z prawami root i dźwięk działa!  :Smile:  Jak to naprawić?  :Razz: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Grupa audio. Przeczytaj do jasnech cholery dokumentacje gentoo od dzwieku.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Grupa audio. Przeczytaj do jasnech cholery dokumentacje gentoo od dzwieku.

 

Jeżeli pod xfce był dźwięk, to znaczy ze grupa audio jest ustawiona jak trzeba.

Po prostu Gnome zassało pulseaudio i gst-plugins-pulse, a gstreamer jest ustawiony na pulse.

A pulse IMHO to serwer dźwięku dla głuchych, w nim wiecznie coś nie działa.

Radziłbym flagę 

```
-pulseaudio
```

 w make.conf,

 następnie 

```
emerge -avN @world
```

, potem wywalić w diabły pulseaudio i gst-plugins-pulse.

Potem skonfigurować alsę z miksowaniem dmix

http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Dmix

http://debian.linux.pl/threads/443-ALSA-d%C5%BAwi%C4%99k-w-Linuksie

To by było na tyle

----------

